# Neuling will Teich (auch für den Hund) bauen



## binilein (7. März 2014)

Nach langen Überlegungen wollen wir eine Ecke unseres Gartens nun zum Teich umfunktionieren. Da wir einen sehr wasserbegeisterten Hund haben., der bisher immer einen Doggypool genutzt hat, soll der Teich auch vom Hund nutzbar sein.
Ich habe zwar hier schon einiges gelesen, allerdings bin ich mir hinsichtlich der Teichfolie noch nicht ganz sicher.
Welche Stärke sollen wir nehmen, 1,5 mm? Und dann gibt es ja auch Kautschukfolie, wäre die besser geeignet für den Hundeteich oder reicht die Normale?

Liebe Grüße Sabine


----------



## Heidelberger (7. März 2014)

Hallo,
wie du meinem Avatar entnehmen kannst -auch Hundebesitzer (über 50kg Lebendgewicht). Die Folie -egal welche- muss geschützt werden von oben: Mörtel auf Verbundmatte -dazu gibst hier verschiedene gute Beiträge, die erklären, wie das funktioniert. Die Folie selbst -eine gute Grundqualität vorausgesetzt ist nicht ausschlaggebend.
Gruß und viel Erfolg


----------



## fiseloer (7. März 2014)

Hallo Sabine willkommen im Forum.

Mach Dich mal über HDPE statt Folie schlau.
Das kriegt auch Dein Hund nicht kaputt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Limnos (7. März 2014)

Hi

Mörtelbeläge können in der Eiszone leicht bröckelig werden. Mein Vorschlag: eine Pflanzmatte, die wie ein Läufer am Ausstieg bis in die Tiefe verlegt  wird, wo die Hundepfoten erstmals Grund bekommen. Sie muss natürlich am oberen Ende gut befestigt werden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## binilein (7. März 2014)

Wolfgang, das mit der Pflanzmatte hört sich gut an, wie würdest Du sie denn befestigen?
@fiseloer, Klaus diese HDPE Folie scheint mir nicht das richtige zu sein, die kann man ja weder knicken noch falten, ich wüsste nicht wie wir Laien die dann verlegen sollen.


----------



## mitch (8. März 2014)

Hallo Sabine,

hier sind mal ein paar Bilder von 2009



 

 



wie du siehst haben wir auch einen wuff, die Dame geht aber ned so gerne ins Wasser - hätte aber ja sein können.

das vermörteln geht einfach und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Eis im Winter - und das nun seit 5 Jahren 





ab da kannst mal schauen ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/221850/  wie ich es gemacht habe

so schaut es dann mal fertig aus



 



!!! aber Vorsicht, es ist viel zu lesen   !!!


----------



## Heidelberger (8. März 2014)

Du kannst auch eine Kombination machen: Im Bereich vom Eis: Ufermatte, weiter unten vermörteln. Ufermatte mehr in der Tiefe kann Probleme mit "Aufschwimmen" bereiten. Es haben aber auch schon viele voll vermörtelt und hatten noch keine Probleme (siehe Beitrag oben) mit dem Eisdruck und Rissen. Vorbeugen kann man, indem man in diesen Bereichen ein möglichst schräges Profil baut, so dass das Eis nach oben weg kann (also nicht senkrecht!), außerdem würde und werde ich (habs noch vor mir) an diesen Stellen eine Schichtdicke von 5 cm nicht unterschreiten, außerdem kann man das Ganze auch noch armieren -erhöht die Elastizität.
Martin


----------



## Limnos (8. März 2014)

Hi Bibilein

Ich würde sie mit Zeltheringen ( je einer pro 8cm Breite) am äußeren Beckenrand befestigen, indem man sie einfach ins Erdreich steckt. Sie sollten dünn, aber mindestens 25 cm lang sein. Am besten sind die ganz billigen, oben hakenförmig gebogenen. Sie können ganz flach eingesteckt/eingeschlagen werden. Dann steht nichts mehr über. Evtl.die Kante abdecken, falls mal ein Zelthering hochkommen sollte, Damit wäre Stolper-und für den Hund Verletzungsgefahr möglich.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## fiseloer (8. März 2014)

Hallo Sabine,
HDPE kannst Du (als Laie) nicht selbst verlegen, dafür brauchst Du einen Fachmann.
Dafür hast Du aber dann die Folie absolut faltenfrei verlegt, der Hund kann machen was er will und Du musst Dir weder um Eis auf dem Teich noch um UV-Strahlung Sorgen machen. Das Zeug hält länger als jede andere Folie und Du kannst (wenn gewünscht) später auch noch erweitern, da man HDPE auch nach Jahren noch "anschweißen kann.
HDPE fachmännisch Verlegt ist teurer als Folie. Du wirst etwa 10,-€ pro m² mehr bezahlen gegenüber einer vom Fachmann eingeschweißten PVC Folie. EPDM (Kautschukfolie) ist für Hundekrallen die schlechteste Lösung (ich habe einen Hund und ich hatte Kautschuk).
Vermörteln und/oder mit Ufermatten arbeiten geht auch, wird am Ende aber auch nicht billiger und gerade das Vermörteln erfordert schon etwas Erfahrung im Umgang mit Zement/Beton. Kompetente Ansprechpartner zu dem Thema schick ich Dir per PN (Unterhaltung)

Gruß Klaus


----------



## BobbyT (9. März 2014)

Hallo Sabine,
bin auch Neuling. Habe im letzten Jahr hier im Forum ganz viel gelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen: Trasszement (Mörtel/Zement)
Geb´ einfach mal den Suchbegriff Hundeteich ein. Unser Labby liebt es aus dem Teich zu saufen.Nach jedem Gassigang geht er an den Teich. Siehe Alben. Wir haben ihm verboten die Seerosen aus dem Teich zu holen und es klappt ganz gut. Den Uferschutz kann ich erst in diesem Jahr machen, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte.
Eigentlich wollte ich eher Naturteich und nicht Zement. Die Fische habe ich auch schon reduziert. (verschenkt). Bobby stand im Sommer stundenlang im Teich und war beim Fangen nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Für Juni 2014 ist der Teichumbau angesagt. Beim Zement sehe ich nur das Problem mit dem Gewicht der Säcke; nicht frauenfreundlich. Bisher hat die Folie keinen Schaden genommen.
Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## BobbyT (9. März 2014)

Heidelberger schrieb:


> Du kannst auch eine Kombination machen: Im Bereich vom Eis: Ufermatte, weiter unten vermörteln. Ufermatte mehr in der Tiefe kann Probleme mit "Aufschwimmen" bereiten. Es haben aber auch schon viele voll vermörtelt und hatten noch keine Probleme (siehe Beitrag oben) mit dem Eisdruck und Rissen. Vorbeugen kann man, indem man in diesen Bereichen ein möglichst schräges Profil baut, so dass das Eis nach oben weg kann (also nicht senkrecht!), außerdem würde und werde ich (habs noch vor mir) an diesen Stellen eine Schichtdicke von 5 cm nicht unterschreiten, außerdem kann man das Ganze auch noch armieren -erhöht die Elastizität.
> Martin


Hallo,
Schichtdicke und Armierung kann ich verstehen, aber was ist mit dem schrägen Profil? Das verstehe ich nicht.
LG
Ulrike


----------



## Heidelberger (9. März 2014)

Zu frauenfreundlichen Zementsäcken -hatten vor vielen Jahren (geschätzt 15?) noch 50 kg -inzwischen ists ja nur noch die Hälfte -da bin ich mit meinem Rücken, auch wenn Mann,  froh drum...kannst sie ja liefern lassen und dann direkt vom Boden weg aufschlitzen und rausschaufeln, oder auf Sackkarre rollen und zum Mischer fahren.
Zu Profil: Habe ja selbst, wie schon erwähnt noch keine eigenen Teichzementerfahrungen, aber schon viel dazu gelesen (zur Profilierung im zs-hang mit Zement im Frostbereich) und es leuchtet mir einfach ein: An einer senkrechten Wand kann eine Eisplatte sich schlechter bewegen. An einer schrägen Wand (natürlich schräg hin zum Ufer...) rutscht es besser. (Kann sich nach oben Luft verschaffen -durch Schräge mehr Platz...)
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2014)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine,
> HDPE kannst Du (als Laie) nicht selbst verlegen, dafür brauchst Du einen Fachmann.


 Hm, Fachmann nicht unbedingt.... Problem ist das die Schweißmaschienen so teuer / hochwertig sind.
Folien sind sehr Steif schon eher Platten. Die lassen sich mit einem Extruder schweißen. Die teile findest du nur nicht im Hobbybedarf. Wenn du dann zu dünne Folie wählst ist die kaum nom mit Extruder zu Schweisen und du brauchst ein Gerät mit Schweißwalzen....das ganze mit Temperatursteuerung.

Gut, du brauchst einen Fachmann.


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2014)

Mein Hunde-Eingang besteht ganz  aus Synthetikrasen, den gibts preisgünstig in braun, grün oder anthrazit.
aber der ganz Einfache, ohne Noppen ( die lösen sich nach längerer Zeit ab ) 
Ist wirklich unkaputtbar, und mein Hund geht wirklich nur an  "seinem" Eingang in den Teich .


----------



## fiseloer (10. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hm, Fachmann nicht unbedingt.... Problem ist das die Schweißmaschienen so teuer / hochwertig sind.
> Folien sind sehr Steif schon eher Platten. Die lassen sich mit einem Extruder schweißen. Die teile findest du nur nicht im Hobbybedarf. Wenn du dann zu dünne Folie wählst ist die kaum nom mit Extruder zu Schweisen und du brauchst ein Gerät mit Schweißwalzen....das ganze mit Temperatursteuerung.
> 
> Gut, du brauchst einen Fachmann.


----------



## binilein (10. März 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mein Hunde-Eingang besteht ganz  aus Synthetikrasen, den gibts preisgünstig in braun, grün oder anthrazit.
> aber der ganz Einfache, ohne Noppen ( die lösen sich nach längerer Zeit ab )
> Ist wirklich unkaputtbar, und mein Hund geht wirklich nur an  "seinem" Eingang in den Teich .


Jolantha, das hört sich gut an, wie habt Ihr denn den Rasen befestigt? Welche Folienstärke habt Ihr genommen für den Teich?

LG Sabine


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2014)

Hallo Sabine, 
Folienstärke weiß ich nicht mehr, da wir den Teich 1998 gebaut habe, hält immer noch ! 
Meinen Teichhundeeingang habe ich einfach lang in die Flachzone gelegt, bis draußen an die Rasenkante, und dann mit etwas größeren
Feldsteinen links und rechts beschwert. 
Paßt !


----------



## binilein (12. März 2014)

So war die letzten Tage noch ein wenig im Netz auf der Suche. Nachdem sich diese Firma mit der HDPE Folie weder auf Mails meldet, noch funktioniert das  Kontaktformular nehme ich mal an, dass es die Fa. gar nicht mehr gibt. 
Nun gut also weiter gesucht und nun bin ich bei der grünen Folie von Naturagart plus am Einstiegsbereich für den Hund Verbundmatte von Naturagart gelandet. Ich denke damit kaufe ich ein bewährtes und geeignetes Produkt. Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## binilein (23. Mai 2014)

Boah jetzt bin ich echt stinksauer, eine halbe Stunde ich mich abgemüht  Bilder hier in ein Album hochzuladen und zu beschriften und nun ist alles wieder weg, weil da so eine dämliche Fehlermeldung kam, so ein Mist :-(
Ich wollte Euch doch so gerne unser Teichbauprojekt zeigen.


----------



## lotta (23. Mai 2014)

Schade Sabine, 
aber geb den Mut nicht auf
Ich bin , genauso wie viele andere hier, 
neugierig auf die Fotos


----------



## binilein (23. Mai 2014)

für die Facebooker unter Euch, dort habe ich vorhin dieses Album hochgeladen, ich werde es die Tage hier nochmal probieren, heute bin ich aber etwas genervt *ggrrrhh*

https://www.facebook.com/sabine.bis...21988789455.1073741828.100001749797364&type=1


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2014)

binilein schrieb:


> Nun gut also weiter gesucht und nun bin ich bei der grünen Folie von Naturagart plus am Einstiegsbereich für den Hund Verbundmatte von Naturagart gelandet. Ich denke damit kaufe ich ein bewährtes und geeignetes Produkt. Was denkt Ihr?


Zu Teuer. Da bezahlt man schon den Namen mit meine Ich.


----------



## binilein (25. Mai 2014)

was ist das denn für eine Antwort? Begründung?


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2014)

Die Qualität wird gut sein. Meine nur das Teichfolien ähnlichr Qualität auch billiger bekommt.


----------



## fischerl (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Binilein,

wir haben eine 1,8 mm starke gewebearmierte PVC-Folie. Mittlerweile seit 9 Jahren - hundeerprobt. Unser erster Hund hatte rund 40kg - der jetzige ca 30kg.
Wir haben die Folie nicht vermörtelt (war damals noch nicht üblich) und auch keine Ufermatte, Rasenteppich drüber (war damals auch noch nicht üblich).

Sie wird da, wo sie sichtbar ist (eben auch beim flachen Einstieg) mit der Zeit rutschig. Hat bis jetzt aber weder Hund noch Kinder gestört und hält immer noch.
Zeigt keinerlei Abnützungserscheinungen.

lg
fischerl


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2014)

binilein schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine Antwort? Begründung?



Hallo, Madam, etwas patzig, wie ? Ein " Bitte " dahinter hätte genügt . 
Die Antwort liegt doch klar auf der Hand, bei NG bezahlst Du den Namen mit .



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Qualität wird gut sein. Meine nur das Teichfolien ähnlichr Qualität auch billiger bekommt.



Totto hat Recht, Andere produzieren auch Qualität .


----------



## Moonlight (26. Mai 2014)

Statt Verbundmatte kann man auch Kunstrasen ohne Noppen nehmen ... ist wesentlich günstiger und in etwa gleich 
Oder man entscheidet sich gleich für die etwas teuere Version, das HDPE. Ist steif und nicht mal mit nem Cuttermesser zu zerschneiden. Zumindest nicht mit einem Schnitt. Dann erspart man sich die Zementiererei und das Doppelt- (Folie+Vlies) und Dreifachgekaufe (Folie+Vlies+Verbundmatte).

Und ich gebe meinen Vorrednern völlig Recht. Bei NG bezahlt man schon für den Namen extra drauf ... ist beispielsweise wie bei Porsche. Der hat teilweise Teile von Audi und VW verbaut, aber da Porsche auf dem Auto steht, bezahlt man gleich locker mal das Doppelte.
Ist leider so ... und überall gleich 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mein Hunde-Eingang besteht ganz  aus Synthetikrasen, den gibts preisgünstig in braun, grün oder anthrazit.
> aber der ganz Einfache, ohne Noppen ( die lösen sich nach längerer Zeit ab )
> .


Mandy , ich liebe es, wenn wir gleicher Meinung sind 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Statt Verbundmatte kann man auch Kunstrasen ohne Noppen nehmen ... ist wesentlich günstiger und in etwa gleich


----------

